

ErlangCamp Amsterdam 2013, exclusive rate of only €55 sponsored by Spil Games - diginux
http://erlangcamp.com/amsterdam

======
cyberlync
We do ErlangCamp at cost, more or less, as a service to the community.
Generally it comes out to between a 100 and 150 dollars a seat. Considering
the quality of the speakers and the material this is already really
inexpensive. Spil Games generosity cuts that, already insane price, in half
more or less. If you have an interest in Erlang and you are in Europe its nots
not to attend.

Full Disclosure - I am one of the organizers.

~~~
martinjlogan
s/nots/nuts/

